# Connect To Server - reset password?



## lnoelstorr (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi,

I added a password to my keychain for connecting to a server; however I misstyped the password and so now whenever I try and connect to the server I get the message:

"Could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct."

How can I change the password it is trying to use, there seems to be no option to do this.

I've tried looking in the Keychan Access app but it doesn't seem to list a relevant entry.


Please help!


----------



## bobw (Feb 20, 2005)

The Keychain app should have it in it's list under Login.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Feb 20, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> The Keychain app should have it in it's list under Login.



It doesn't.

I even tried resetting my keychain but it made no difference.


----------



## bobw (Feb 20, 2005)

It would be listed as an AppleShare or Internet password. The name of the server isn't listed on the left side of the list?


----------



## lnoelstorr (Feb 20, 2005)

bobw said:
			
		

> It would be listed as an AppleShare or Internet password. The name of the server isn't listed on the left side of the list?



Nope, not listed there.

As I said, I even reset my keychain (so nothing was listed) and it didn't help.

I also manually added it (witrh the correct password) to the list, but this also made no difference.


----------



## bobw (Feb 20, 2005)

Maybe the problem is on the server end.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, it had been working until I saved the incorrect password into the keychain.  Now it's not even giving me any option to enter a password.

I just tried chinging the IP address on the server, but it still seems to be trying to use the same password to connect with (it doesn't ask me for a new one).

I'm going to try changing the server name now aswell.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, solved the problem.

It wasn't a keychain issue in the end, the problem was that I had set in the preferences to not allow clear text passwords, and the server didn't support this.  To fix it I had to try and connect to a different server, and change and save the preferences, and then try again with the original server.

All is now working.


----------



## Talyesyn Ram (Mar 10, 2005)

lnoelstorr, I think I have your problem. On what machine were the preferences set to not allow clear text passwords, the Mac or PC?

Do you know where to change these preferences directly?

thanks.


----------



## lnoelstorr (Mar 10, 2005)

On the Mac.

I'm afraid I don't know where to change them directly, only to do it as I described, which is a bit of a pain really.  It also means you need a different server to try an connect to, although I guess you might be able to try changing the IP address on the other machine.


----------

